# New Metallica: Lux Æterna



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2022)

Sounds great actually.


----------



## Naxxpipe (Nov 28, 2022)

Liked the music, nice old-school feel, but those lyrics felt both corny and rudimentary... maybe it will change after more listens.


----------



## chinnybob (Nov 28, 2022)

That put a big ol' grin on my face. Very enjoyable, and Papa Het sounding great to boot!


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 28, 2022)

I'll probably never listen to another metallica album without some sort of huge asterisk in my mental space, but that doesn't stop me from mentally undressing Papa Het up there, still kicking ass at almost 60. What an absolute American treasure.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 28, 2022)

Except the modern production, this track sounds like it could be on kill em all. I hope there's some more short bangers on the upcoming album but it's gonna be 12 tracks on 77 minutes so probably not.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 28, 2022)

Naxxpipe said:


> Liked the music, nice old-school feel, but those lyrics felt both corny and rudimentary... maybe it will change after more listens.


I am pretty sure the lyrics won't change after a few more listens. Typically, that isn't how recordings work.


----------



## nightlight (Nov 28, 2022)

Too pop for me, but it's great that Metallica is still out there, doing their thing. Maybe some metal crumbs will fall down that other metal bands can feast upon and keep the genre going. Am sure this will be welcomed by fans, but Ive been a fence sitter after The Black Album.


----------



## mehegama (Nov 28, 2022)

meh.


----------



## zw470 (Nov 28, 2022)

I'd prefer the vocals be more aggressive, but overall I enjoyed it very much. Looks like Kirk was playing an LTD M Black Metal in the video?


----------



## Naxxpipe (Nov 28, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> I am pretty sure the lyrics won't change after a few more listens. Typically, that isn't how recordings work.


Aaaaaw, dang nabbit.....

But maybe my feeling will change xD


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Nov 28, 2022)

I’m shocked to say that I like it. The lyrics are definitely derivative but I expect nothing less at this point.


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 28, 2022)

Didn't really listen for the lyrics, so can't say anything about those, but DAMN.

They've taken a step towards kill em all in this one. Papa Het's vocals are great! 

There is something inherently cool about seeing Hetfield on a leather jacket wielding an old flying V.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 28, 2022)

I've been anxious for a new album from them for some time. I'll be honest, though, this song doesn't really do much for me.  I listened to it about 10 times in the car and that was it. I recall when Hardwired was released, I was completely blown away by that single. This one is "Meh." I don't really care much for them returning to the KEA sound/vibe. The ONE song on Hardwired I didn't like at all was "Spit Out the Bone."

Unlike what Megadeth and Machine Head released this year, I'm not itching to listen to the new single again.


----------



## gabito (Nov 28, 2022)

Nice song, I guess.

I hate to say this because I love everything they did up to the Black Album, but at this point I expect nothing from them.

Also: that was a terrible solo (again).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2022)

I like it. I'm not the biggest fan of Kill 'Em All but I vibe to this


----------



## electriceye (Nov 28, 2022)

gabito said:


> Also: that was a terrible solo (again).



Yeah, I can already picture Lars and James just shaking their heads on that one. Not memorable whatsoever.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Kill 'Em All


Is this sentence legal?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Is this sentence legal?!


Yes because the albums following KEA outshine it in every way possible. 
KEA is a cute tribute to the NWBHM and punk bands that influenced them, but RtL is when Metallica became Metallica.


----------



## zw470 (Nov 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like it. I'm not the biggest fan of Kill 'Em All but I vibe to this





CanserDYI said:


> Is this sentence legal?!


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes because the albums following KEA outshine it in every way possible.


I mean, you got me there. 

My personal list of best metallica albums:
1. Master Of Puppets 
2. RTL
3. KEA
4. AJFA
5. BA

I really can't rate anything else, as I didn't obsess over the albums as much as I did these 5.


----------



## død (Nov 28, 2022)

Everyone knows that the top 5 Metallica albums are as follows:
1. LuLu
2. St. Anger
3. Re-Load
4. Garage Days Revisited
5. Death Magnetic

Those early albums are really overrated, IMO.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 28, 2022)

Like it. Simple, kill'em all vibe in it. Glad to hear them again !



And I love st Anger too by the way, thank you


----------



## SonicBlur (Nov 28, 2022)

I fucking love the song. It was great to come back to work (where no one wants to be) only to find out there was a new Metallica song waiting. I'm excited to hear more.


----------



## Necky379 (Nov 28, 2022)

I keep hearing “Pretty Handsome Awkward” on the verses. I like the song, Kirk’s solo is cool, Lars’ drums sound good to me. Hetfield’s guitar tone is more modern sounding than I like. All based on my phone speaker. Interested in hearing the album.


----------



## ClownShoes (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Joan Maal (Nov 28, 2022)

Kirk... Why ?


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 28, 2022)

Love the early Metallica/NWOBHM vibe.


----------



## thorgan (Nov 28, 2022)

Man I'm sorry to say but songs need more than one riff, no bridge no breakdown nothing memorable during the verses, even the solo seems thrown on. Maybe I'm holding an unfair standard based on modern bands that have taken the mantle from prime era metallica and have really good composition, but this feels too compact; and I wonder if it's the latest in the trend of tailoring songs for modern distribution methods (tiktok/spotify especially).


----------



## putnut77 (Nov 28, 2022)

It's nice not to hear Kirk laying on that wah, even though Im pretty sure we've heard this solo in other metallica songs.


----------



## M.U.Y.A. (Nov 28, 2022)

This track is just post Newsted Metallica honestly. Metallica at their age remains great live, but the song writing has been stale for a while. This song sounds like the last 2 albums and those last 2 sound like it could have been one album honestly. Please just make a thrash album again Tallica. I think lars’ drumming could make the songs better though if he was good but it is what it is. No hate tho, I am a big fan but it’s just how I feel.


----------



## M.U.Y.A. (Nov 28, 2022)

thorgan said:


> Man I'm sorry to say but songs need more than one riff, no bridge no breakdown nothing memorable during the verses, even the solo seems thrown on. Maybe I'm holding an unfair standard based on modern bands that have taken the mantle from prime era metallica and have really good composition, but this feels too compact; and I wonder if it's the latest in the trend of tailoring songs for modern distribution methods (tiktok/spotify especially).


You’re not wrong though. Look at Megadeth. Same age writing thrash and modern style stuff til this day. Great songs come from Dave even in his 60’s.


----------



## pahulkster (Nov 28, 2022)

Song is cool but not feeling the solo at all. Kirk still rips live but just doesn't write good leads anymore. He always elevated the songs for me too so it's just disappointing. 

At least some of the tour is with Pantera so that should be interesting. I might spring for the two show package in Jersey. Friday and Sunday with completely different sets.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 28, 2022)

Well at least it’s not a 7mn song with riffs that have nothing to see with each other added ramdomly…


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Nov 28, 2022)

Better than most of their output in however many years/albums but still doesn't do a lot for me overall. I'll give the album a listen when it comes out but my expectations are still pretty low.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 28, 2022)

død said:


> Everyone knows that the top 5 Metallica albums are as follows:
> 1. LuLu
> 2. St. Anger
> 3. Re-Load
> ...



The Black album is where they finally started to get it together.


----------



## neurosis (Nov 28, 2022)

M.U.Y.A. said:


> This track is just post Newsted Metallica honestly. Metallica at their age remains great live, but the song writing has been stale for a while. This song sounds like the last 2 albums and those last 2 sound like it could have been one album honestly. Please just make a thrash album again Tallica. I think lars’ drumming could make the songs better though if he was good but it is what it is. No hate tho, I am a big fan but it’s just how I feel.


on my playlist those albums have been shrunk to an EP.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 28, 2022)

Add me to the "Cringe lyrics, nice riffage" group.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 28, 2022)

I think it sounds pre-Kill em All, almost pre-Metallica. It sounds heavily influenced by their early music heroes and influences. Kinda Garage Day's vibes. I like it.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 28, 2022)

M.U.Y.A. said:


> This track is just post Newsted Metallica honestly. Metallica at their age remains great live, but the song writing has been stale for a while. This song sounds like the last 2 albums and those last 2 sound like it could have been one album honestly. Please just make a thrash album again Tallica. I think lars’ drumming could make the songs better though if he was good but it is what it is. No hate tho, I am a big fan but it’s just how I feel.


Metallica is one of the worst bands I've ever seen live. they'd be #3, after Van Halen twice. Lars is a big part of the reason why, sounded like guy hadn't practiced in 20 years. Sloppy shuffling double kicks and by the end of Master of Puppets the entire band was out of sync by quite a bit 

new song ain't bad though


----------



## M.U.Y.A. (Nov 28, 2022)

Cant


sakeido said:


> Metallica is one of the worst bands I've ever seen live. they'd be #3, after Van Halen twice. Lars is a big part of the reason why, sounded like guy hadn't practiced in 20 years. Sloppy shuffling double kicks and by the end of Master of Puppets the entire band was out of sync by quite a bit
> 
> new song ain't bad though


 Can't really argue with that. Drums is one of the most important parts live. Drums can make riffs stand out.


----------



## KailM (Nov 28, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes because the albums following KEA outshine it in every way possible.
> KEA is a cute tribute to the NWBHM and punk bands that influenced them, but RtL is when Metallica became Metallica.


Correct.


----------



## LCW (Nov 28, 2022)

I dig it. Old school vibes as mentioned but taylored to James’ current vocals. Catchy and punchy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2022)

For a new Metallica song, I've listened to it more than expected. Picks up right off Spit Out The Bone, which is also the strongest off the last album. 

The solo does bring it down a bit, but it does sound like Hammett is trying, certainly a lot more than the last 2 albums. The song is also in Standard tuning, which they haven't done since the Black album. The KEA/NWOBHM vibe observation is justified, if anything it's more No Life Till Leather (but most of us can't judge since most of us were barely inches in our dad's nutsack): mashing both Diamond and Motor Heads together like they did back then. 

I don't expect much from modern Metallica nowadays, but this is good and makes me look forward to 72 Seasons more.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 28, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> I am pretty sure the lyrics won't change after a few more listens. Typically, that isn't how recordings work.


but if they did....how cool would that be. its alive


----------



## Dayn (Nov 28, 2022)

I like it. It really gives me the same vibes I felt when I heard Whiplash for the first time while playing Tony Hawk's Underground 2.

But because of that it doesn't hit as hard. Nice and solid though.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Nov 28, 2022)

There was nothing that made me want to listen to it again. Apparently there was a solo but I didn't notice, which is probably a sign it wasn't a great one.

But it didn't sound bad though. Just... not interesting.


----------



## works0fheart (Nov 29, 2022)

Surprisingly good song from a band so late into their career. James actually sounds really good in it. The solo is pretty lackluster, but I don't _hate _it.


----------



## Steo (Nov 29, 2022)

Meh, nothing there to draw you back, and with so many bands releasing new material all the time, that one listen will be the only listen.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 29, 2022)

The song is not bad per se (won't ever digest post Black Album Hetfield's vocals though), but it has a pre-puberty to early adolescence vibe...


----------



## død (Nov 29, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> The Black album is where they finally started to get it together.


Wrong, they didn’t refine their sound ‘till the Re-Load days. Everyone knows this!


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Nov 29, 2022)

Liked the riffing. Song seemed… too happy is my gut reaction. I can hear the KEA vibe but honestly, it almost sounds pre that too. Felt kind of like a cover. 

We’ll see what’s what after a few more listens. Still, I’ll say I’m more on the positive side of this is a representation of the new album. 

And was Hetfield teasing a new Gibson V here? I watched the video once and more so listened, but I noticed the V and it seemed “nicer” than his bolt on knock off.


----------



## TGN (Nov 29, 2022)

Dooky said:


> I think it sounds pre-Kill em All, almost pre-Metallica. It sounds heavily influenced by their early music heroes and influences. Kinda Garage Day's vibes. I like it.


I had the exactly same thought. Like it! Straight up rocker.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 29, 2022)

I was super impressed that they’re doing this so well at age 59-60, but I thought it was a little pop sounding. And Kirk’s solo sucked. 

But what I’m REALLY on the fence about is would I like this song if it was from a new band? I feel like maybe I’m only liking it because it’s Metallica, and they’re nearly 60 years old.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 29, 2022)

Not bad.
They announced an album and a tour, which I'll skip since it's in huge stadiums and I'm done with stadium shows.

While twitter still works...


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Nov 29, 2022)

New track

Pros: 
- main riff is cool
- vocals sound great 

Cons: 
- dear god I hate the drum production
- guitars lack a bit of punch in the mix
- did I mention the drum production


----------



## Pietjepieter (Nov 29, 2022)

Listen to it two times.... it is not a band song, it only sounds like so many other songs. someone said in a commend here that is sounds like a cover, and I think that is spot on. It is just generic. 

But no hate, I mean whatever, they wroth more memorable tunes than most of us 

Oh and that solo.... nice


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm from that generation when they came about and changed the metal scene at the time. This song took me back to that era. It sounded like they went back to their thrash roots and mixing it with "pop" at some parts of the song. It somehow makes me think about Eddie Munson (Stranger Things) as I was listening to it. I like it, but not much headbanging as I have been listening to the current chuggers nowadays.

I like the raw Garage Days album by the way.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 29, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> The Black album is where they finally started to get it together.


Hair gel, snapping their fingers in unison.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 29, 2022)

Not bad, but it doesn't excite me the same way Hardwired did. I got into Metallica in the early 00's and never really got that much into Kill 'em All, so it's not really my cup of tea, but at least the energy's there.


----------



## Veldar (Nov 29, 2022)

I think if Metallica put out music that doesn't become a meme instantly they've done well for themselves


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 29, 2022)

Great tune. Killer vocals. Nice riffs. Flash solo. Pro bass. Excellent drum programming.


----------



## Mot90DaD (Nov 29, 2022)

Big meehhh - more like I really dont like it at all. I think nobody would give a **** without the "Metallica" label.

But I also dont like the new Megadeth album at all - maybe I get old... or them


----------



## failsafe (Nov 29, 2022)

The best part by far is Lars’ white Tama kit is baaaackk!


----------



## bostjan (Nov 29, 2022)

Hmm.

I don't hate it. I don't really love it either. If the next single is any better than this, I'll check out the new album when it's out.

Other than that, pretty much what every one else was saying: The vocals were pretty good, but the lyrics seem uninspired. The riffs are pretty good but the solo was disappointing. The drums were Lars - take that however you want - personally, I don't ever expect anything else from Lars than to be Lars. At least there isn't a kick that sounds like someone smacking the floor with a ball peen hammer or a snare that sounds like PANGPANGPANG!!!!!!

This is the band that influenced virtually everyone's influences. That doesn't make this a great song, though, and, yes, if some undiscovered band released this song, I truly believe they'd remain undiscovered.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 29, 2022)

Just actually listened to it, super KEA vibes for sure. James vocals not aggressive enough frankly, but definitely has that proto thrash/ Post glam punk sound in the riffs.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 29, 2022)

Ben Pinkus said:


> dear god I hate the drum production


I could never understand why all modern Metallica stuff sounds like nobody knows how to glue the kick drum to the rest of the mix. It's like the opposite of what they do to the bass.

I don't hate the song, but my first impression was that it sounded like what you'd get if you tasked a random guitar-youtuber to make a discount Metallica-sound-alike song in one day. Sure, you nailed the "Metallica signature sound", but then just repeated the same recycled riff for 3 minutes and jammed some nonsense lyrics on it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Nov 29, 2022)

this one is going to make a big splash on the Adult Contemporary charts


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 29, 2022)

i like it.


wheresthefbomb said:


> this one is going to make a big splash on the Adult Contemporary charts


ouch


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 29, 2022)

the white V too


failsafe said:


> The best part by far is Lars’ white Tama kit is baaaackk


----------



## michael_bolton (Nov 29, 2022)

Pretty decent.... by 1983 standards, except Kirk played better then and there was no endless *tion-*tion-*tion rhyming going on lyrics-wise. Did I hate it - no. Will I voluntarily listen to this again - no. Does anyone care - no


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 29, 2022)

I am glad this was posted because it made me listen to this again:



Fun fact: the first two CDs I bought with my $0.01 Columbia House “membership” were MoP and AJFA.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 29, 2022)

I saw this and it was OK, but it didn’t grab my attention on first listen. Maybe I’ll give it another chance. Maybe.


----------



## Kosthrash (Nov 29, 2022)

T


jaxadam said:


> I am glad this was posted because it made me listen to this again:
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact: the first two CDs I bought with my $0.01 Columbia House “membership” were MoP and AJFA.



This too... Imho best thrash song ever...


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 29, 2022)

Can someone explain to me what they are hearing in this that makes them think it's good? Any other band putting this out would get roasted into oblivion. Because it's Papa Het & the Gang we're supposed to worship it?

Literally the whole song I'm thinking, "Wait for it. Wait for it. Wait for it." And then it's over. There's nothing there that grabs me, and nothing stand-out at all.

Is this a "they get a pass because" thing? I've been hard on Metallica in the past, but am much less inclined to do so today, but I still expect some sort of tingle in the dingle if ya know what I'm sayin', and this makes me feel like I'm watching toddlers play at football or something. No thrill, no danger, just formula and a tiny touch of cringe in the lyrics.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 29, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Can someone explain to me what they are hearing in this that makes them think it's good? Any other band putting this out would get roasted into oblivion. Because it's Papa Het & the Gang we're supposed to worship it?
> 
> Literally the whole song I'm thinking, "Wait for it. Wait for it. Wait for it." And then it's over. There's nothing there that grabs me, and nothing stand-out at all.
> 
> Is this a "they get a pass because" thing? I've been hard on Metallica in the past, but am much less inclined to do so today, but I still expect some sort of tingle in the dingle if ya know what I'm sayin', and this makes me feel like I'm watching toddlers play at football or something. No thrill, no danger, just formula and a tiny touch of cringe in the lyrics.


From the look of this thread, I'm not picking up on many positive vibes directed toward the song.

I think "wait for it... wait for it... oh, it's done" pretty much sums it up. At least Hardwired has some moments here and there where songs would break down and some moments here and there of good old thrash. The new Metallica album might have that, and maybe this is a poor choice for a lead-off single.

But yeah, I think I already sort of said it before, but my take is that the only reason anyone is talking about this is because it's Metallica. It seems like all of the old metal groups are coming out with stuff that just sort of is okay this year. First there was the new Ozzy that made me just kind of shrug my shoulders, "well, good for him that he's still doing _something_," and then Megadeth, which was better than this, but for Megadeth still quite bland, and now this. It's all decent stuff, in terms of it doesn't totally suck, but it all falls quite short of what you would have expected from these artists in their prime. If I want to thrash, I think Testament and Havok, and probably at least 3-4 other bands, are still making interesting thrash music. If I want to listen to some Ozzy-ish doomy stuff, there are literally thousands of bands out there doing it better than Ozzy is at 70-whatever years and 500 trillion miles of wear-and-tear.

And now Metallica is announcing a big old tour with "Pantera" and Wolfgang Van Halen. I guess tying this in with "Pantera Reunion" is just making it super clear what all of this is about. Don't be surprised when tickets go on sale via Ticketmaster and sell out in negative forty hours and then scalpers sell the tickets to boomers for $10k per nosebleed.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 29, 2022)

New tune is actually rippin’.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 29, 2022)

failsafe said:


> The best part by far is Lars’ white Tama kit is baaaackk!



That IS his old Artstar kit!!! I figured he’d just have a new Starclassic kit (or whatever they’ve replaced that name with since) but the second I saw those lugs I got giddy!

I still haven’t even heard this song yet, I just watched the video enough to see the drums!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 29, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Can someone explain to me what they are hearing in this that makes them think it's good? Any other band putting this out would get roasted into oblivion. Because it's Papa Het & the Gang we're supposed to worship it?
> 
> Literally the whole song I'm thinking, "Wait for it. Wait for it. Wait for it." And then it's over. There's nothing there that grabs me, and nothing stand-out at all.
> 
> Is this a "they get a pass because" thing? I've been hard on Metallica in the past, but am much less inclined to do so today, but I still expect some sort of tingle in the dingle if ya know what I'm sayin', and this makes me feel like I'm watching toddlers play at football or something. No thrill, no danger, just formula and a tiny touch of cringe in the lyrics.



I still haven’t heard more than 5 seconds of the new song, but I think I get why the positive feedback is rushing in, my timeline below might clear things up-

Blackened
Nothing Else Matters
Hero Of The Day
Memory Remains
I Disappear 
St. Anger
LuLu
The Day That Never Comes
Moth Into The Flame 
Lux Aeterna

We had like 20 years where Metallica sounded nothing like Metallica, double bass was non-existent on their albums that whole time and they’ve been slowly creeping back to being closer to their former selves, so I think people are just _really _stoked that Metallica sounds like Metallica again, or as close to Metallica as they’re going to sound as their hitting their senior years.


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 29, 2022)

bostjan said:


> From the look of this thread, I'm not picking up on many positive vibes directed toward the song.
> 
> I think "wait for it... wait for it... oh, it's done" pretty much sums it up. At least Hardwired has some moments here and there where songs would break down and some moments here and there of good old thrash. The new Metallica album might have that, and maybe this is a poor choice for a lead-off single.
> 
> ...


You know, that last paragraph may help us understand where these bands / people are at now. They may or may not still have whatever *it* thing that drew us back in the day, but they think they can pull the same numbers as the big nostalgia stadium rockers are pulling, and they need to put out some milquetoast, "This is totally what you imagined we were" tunes to get the people that could afford to go to actually stay in the place once the band starts playing.

More power to 'em. Though teenage me is going to be crying in a corner over it, I'm too busy trying to face life now to worry about my favorite "FUCK EVERYBODY" guys in my teens turning into "meh, ok, let's do some stuff" today. They've certainly earned the right to write whatever they want. If people dig, cool.

I'm just not one of them. I guess.

Then again, I gave up on Metallica with Load. Anything they do worth even the slightest listen now is just nostalgia balm.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm pleasantly surprised. I know there's going to be bunch of guys saying it's just a cookie cut thrash song but honestly, after all the "experiments" they've done over the years (read: decades) starting with Load this sounds like fresh air. I know Death Magnetic was a step back to their thrash roots but honestly that album just feels "try hard" or forced, whatever you wanna call it. This on the other hand sounds like they just went in to the studio not trying to write anything specific and this song came out.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 29, 2022)

they should have called the album Opinionca


----------



## electriceye (Nov 29, 2022)

M.U.Y.A. said:


> You’re not wrong though. Look at Megadeth. Same age writing thrash and modern style stuff til this day. Great songs come from Dave even in his 60’s.


"The Sick, the Dying and the Dead" is my pick for album of the year, even with a couple of throwaway songs. Some absolute masterpieces on there. It's tied with Machine Head.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 29, 2022)

why wait for the tab.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 29, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> Not bad.
> They announced an album and a tour, which I'll skip since it's in huge stadiums and I'm done with stadium shows.


Glad I'm not the only one. I fucking HATE stadium concerts, more so when the only option is the trash heap of the Meadowlands in NJ. It's no longer worth my time, money and aggravation. And goes double for this tour of double shows, which I really WOULD love to experience. I'm sure the nosebleed seats will be at least $400....


----------



## Zer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

What, no Unforgiven 4?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Nov 29, 2022)

Zer01 said:


> What, no Unforgiven 4?



“Unforgiven 6:The Search For Unforgiven 5” is the closer on the new album. 

They’ll release Unforgiven 7/4 as a standalone single. It’ll be in 7/4.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 29, 2022)

then there's this :









"Toxic masculinity has fuelled this band": Kirk Hammett calls out Metallica's "weird masculine macho bullshit"


Metallica look deep within themselves for a probing, challenging new interview with The New Yorker




www.loudersound.com


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 29, 2022)

Unforgiven 8: My Shit List Continues


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 29, 2022)

OK, here's my issue. So many people saying, "This sounds like Metallica." How does this sound like Metallica?

Has it been so long you forgot? It sounds like Metallica on downers, after listening to way too much Priest and Motorhead, while still not quite getting the essence of what they laid down. There's no viciousness. No gut-punch. No, "HOLY FUCK!" Shit.

Or have we dumbed down our senses so much that this seeping fart is considered a gut-punch now? I suppose that would match the rest of our lowered standards when it comes to entertainment.

1988 me: METALLICA!
2022 me: Meh teh ick ah.


----------



## natra_vedrov (Nov 29, 2022)

Nothing thrilling here, not too catchy imho either


----------



## nightflameauto (Nov 29, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> then there's this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kirkster's always been a little out-there with the apologetics. I had a Christian metal mag when I was a kid with him interviewed and he was apologizing for how crass their lyrics were. Like, really? Metallica lyrics are crass? Jump in the Fire being the one and ONLY song that got mentioned in the interview. It's silly, sure. But crass? Only to Christians. And even at that time, when I was a half-questioning Christian I was like, "Wait. What?"

I'm not gonna bother reading it, but if this is about the music? Nah. Het identifies as a fucking table, for fuck sake. Talk about woke.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 29, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Kirkster's always been a little out-there with the apologetics. I had a Christian metal mag when I was a kid with him interviewed and he was apologizing for how crass their lyrics were. Like, really? Metallica lyrics are crass? Jump in the Fire being the one and ONLY song that got mentioned in the interview. It's silly, sure. But crass? Only to Christians. And even at that time, when I was a half-questioning Christian I was like, "Wait. What?"
> 
> I'm not gonna bother reading it, but if this is about the music? Nah. Het identifies as a fucking table, for fuck sake. Talk about woke.


A lot of Christian people I know were offended by "The God That Failed"


----------



## ConnorK (Nov 29, 2022)

bostjan said:


> I think "wait for it... wait for it... oh, it's done" pretty much sums it up. At least Hardwired has some moments here and there where songs would break down and some moments here and there of good old thrash.


Kind of summed up what I thought. The best part of metallica's older stuff, to me, was the fact that they kind of set up metal sounds for everyone else and did some relatively new and unique things in thrash. This song sounds like they kept the same type of drum, guitar and bass playing and very metallica-y sounding riffs that they are used to, but tried to twist them into a more modern metal sound than what they usually would. I was waiting for them to start some "good old thrash" the entire time, but frankly never got that feeling. Also generally disliked the singing as it was pretty meh rock vocal work and not at all what I view as metal vocal work (but maybe power metal lol), with pretty uninspired lyrics and the most bizarre "rhyming" I have heard in a bit.

It also sounds like the skim milk of production. Guitars and drums watered down with no unique sonic space being occupied by anything, nothing standing out to me although they don't complement each other.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 29, 2022)

The 7 minute Metallica track (and 12 minute Maiden tracks too, for that matter) need to fucking stop already.


----------



## NoodleFace (Nov 29, 2022)

This sounds like if AC/DC tried to write a metallica song. It sounds like absolute shit.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 29, 2022)

TedEH said:


> my first impression was that it sounded like what you'd get if you tasked a random guitar-youtuber to make a discount Metallica-sound-alike song in one day.



_Yes. _It's almost weird to see so many people here talking about liking the "KEA vibes." I suppose I could see the connection, in a "Pay an amateur on Fiver $20 to write you a new KEA track" sort of way. Otherwise... nah. 

The aggression feels fake. The arrangement isn't interesting. The riffs feel phoned-in. If all that wasn't enough, the Nu-James vocals _ruin_ any attempt at a KEA vibe completely. KEA was _A N G E R Y_. This new track is not.

ALL THAT SAID...

I still love Metallica. I am literally incapable of picking up a guitar and not playing a Metallica riff. There isn't a single guitarist out there who has had a bigger influence on me than James. I don't at all begrudge them for not being able to recapture whatever "magic" I feel from their older material. I can still listen to the older stuff if I want to, and I can be pumped for the fans who are digging the new stuff.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 30, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> I like the raw Garage Days album by the way.


Same! I was surprised to see it's not a universally loved album. I absolutely loved that when I first got it, and still do. For me, my favorites are the KEA, RTL, MOP, AJFA and Garage Days. When the black album came out, I remember everyone loving it, and I felt like the only one on the planet that didn't. I basically lost interest in them after that.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 30, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Can someone explain to me what they are hearing in this that makes them think it's good? Any other band putting this out would get roasted into oblivion. Because it's Papa Het & the Gang we're supposed to worship it?
> 
> Literally the whole song I'm thinking, "Wait for it. Wait for it. Wait for it." And then it's over. There's nothing there that grabs me, and nothing stand-out at all.
> 
> Is this a "they get a pass because" thing? I've been hard on Metallica in the past, but am much less inclined to do so today, but I still expect some sort of tingle in the dingle if ya know what I'm sayin', and this makes me feel like I'm watching toddlers play at football or something. No thrill, no danger, just formula and a tiny touch of cringe in the lyrics.





nightflameauto said:


> You know, that last paragraph may help us understand where these bands / people are at now. They may or may not still have whatever *it* thing that drew us back in the day, but they think they can pull the same numbers as the big nostalgia stadium rockers are pulling, and they need to put out some milquetoast, "This is totally what you imagined we were" tunes to get the people that could afford to go to actually stay in the place once the band starts playing.
> 
> More power to 'em. Though teenage me is going to be crying in a corner over it, I'm too busy trying to face life now to worry about my favorite "FUCK EVERYBODY" guys in my teens turning into "meh, ok, let's do some stuff" today. They've certainly earned the right to write whatever they want. If people dig, cool.
> 
> ...





nightflameauto said:


> OK, here's my issue. So many people saying, "This sounds like Metallica." How does this sound like Metallica?
> 
> Has it been so long you forgot? It sounds like Metallica on downers, after listening to way too much Priest and Motorhead, while still not quite getting the essence of what they laid down. There's no viciousness. No gut-punch. No, "HOLY FUCK!" Shit.
> 
> ...


You over think things way too much.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 30, 2022)

Mashup of Kill Em All and Judas Priest. Without the Rob Halford shrieking...









.... YEEAAHEEAAHEEAAA!!!


----------



## Riffer (Nov 30, 2022)

electriceye said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I fucking HATE stadium concerts, more so when the only option is the trash heap of the Meadowlands in NJ. It's no longer worth my time, money and aggravation. And goes double for this tour of double shows, which I really WOULD love to experience. I'm sure the nosebleed seats will be at least $400....



I looked at tickets and the only thing you can see prices on are the "Enhanced Experience" packages through the Metallica website. Right now they are not allowing single day ticket sales. Those will go on sale in January. So currently you will only be able to buy the 2 day tickets. Not sure about the going price for a regular 2 day ticket but the cheapest Enhanced Experience package is around $414-$598 (price varies by market) but it includes 2 tickets (1 to each show) and you get early access to general admission so you can get up close to the stage. You also get 1 limited edition Metallica merch item, 1 complimentary drink, priority merch shopping prior to door opening, fast track lane into the venue and priority check in with a dedicated support staff. I mean if you do the math it's not a bad deal for a fan of the band. You're seeing Metallica twice and hearing 2 completely different sets and also seeing Pantera (a tribute to Pantera really), Wolfgang Van Halen, Five Finger Death Punch, and Ice Nine Kills. I'm not really into FFDP or I9K but that's still a bargain. Not to mention the perks of getting early access and the merch item. There are other packages that give you a seat in the lower section of the bowl at the stadium if you don't want GA tickets and there's really expensive packages with meet and greets, tours of the stage by the crew, lounge access with complimentary snacks/drinks, and signed setlist etc. 

I saw Metallica in 2018 in Philly and bought a VIP package. It was around $250 and I got GA tickets and early access into the arena. They gave me a tour poster that was specific to the Philly show, Metallica picks with Philly centric art on them, a box with a Metallica pin and Metallica key chain, and they had a table where the VIP people walked in with every DVD they've made and we were aloud to take as many as we wanted. It was probably the best concert experience I've ever had. Super easy and the early access allowed me to get right up on the rail before the rush of normal GA came in. I thought it was money well spent for what I got.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 30, 2022)

I still think Metallica could never write another song again in their lives, just tour the first 5 albums and no one would ever care or ask for new music, and they'd still be rich and sexy and I'd actually want to go see them.


----------



## mehegama (Nov 30, 2022)

Some points:
1. There is no way Lars is playing this in one go. Almost certain this is triggered at best.
2. The song is a spin off of hit the lights. The riff after the solo is the exact same one note for note and rhythm wise with the riff before the main solo in Hit the lights. It is just ridiculous.
3. Kirk's solo... what can i say
4. in general the song is meh


----------



## ErockRPh (Nov 30, 2022)

To me, it sounds in the vein of _Death Magnetic_ and _Hardwired..._. Not as good as their pre-_Load_ stuff, but still enjoyable to listen to. You can hear that some of that _Load_-era rock vibe in there, but way heavier. I dig it, and I'm looking forward to seeing them with the Pantera tribute band in like a year and a half.


----------



## gabito (Nov 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I still think Metallica could never write another song again in their lives, just tour the first 5 albums and no one would ever care or ask for new music, and they'd still be rich and sexy and I'd actually want to go see them.



Actually that's (almost) what they do... I've seen them a few times live, they only play Fuel from the Load / Re-Load era, sometimes a song from Death Magnetic, and a few songs from whatever their last album is.

And that's OK, whatever they did after 1991... I don't care. They lost it, they can't write good songs anymore. It's sad, but we have Exodus, Testament, Anthrax, Megadeth, and many many MANY other bands which released very good albums post 1991. Some of them even released good music this year... some of them play and write *better* than in the 80s and 90s!

This new song is OK, but it sounds to me like what a bunch of 60-something millonaires playing in a tribute band think Metallica sounded like in 1980.

Still love the guys, but they lost "it", they don't care, and that's fine.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 30, 2022)

Riffer said:


> I saw Metallica in 2018 in Philly and bought a VIP package. It was around $250 and I got GA tickets and early access into the arena. They gave me a tour poster that was specific to the Philly show, Metallica picks with Philly centric art on them, a box with a Metallica pin and Metallica key chain, and they had a table where the VIP people walked in with every DVD they've made and we were *aloud* to take as many as we wanted. It was probably the best concert experience I've ever had. Super easy and the early access allowed me to get right up on the rail before the rush of normal GA came in. I thought it was money well spent for what I got.


Allowed*


----------



## bostjan (Nov 30, 2022)

I've seen Metallica a couple times, once recently, and yeah, they tend to stick to the old hits live. Of course, I never saw them live right after they released a new album, either...

I guess they're sort of painted into a corner. They started out with _Kill Em All_, which, honestly, isn't at all the style they are known for, then, two albums that established their cult following, then, _AJfA_, which was where I, personally, became a fan, and then the selftitled album that made them megastars and started their shift toward buttrock anthems.

At that point in time, I don't think anything that they could have done would have been widely accepted. If they do something different, they only serve to alienate their fans. If they stick to the buttrock, as the style loses popularity, they will slowly sink away, and if they go back to their roots of thrash, it'd seem insincere to a portion of their older fans. So, no matter what they do, people will bitch about it.

They can lean into the adult contemporary thing and release S&M III or whatever, or maybe they can team up with Deadmau5 or Skrillex and do a dubstep album fifteen years after that trend was a thing, or they can split up and do solo albums... but instead they did this. But probably Lux Aeterna will be a song you see promoted a ton as the new album comes out and then you won't come across it again until Metallica announces something else that the music industry wants you to care about. In the interim, though, you'll still be able to listen to Creeping Death and Disposable Heroes and, if you are feeling a little different, Frayed Ends of Sanity... whatever the old hits are, they'll still be around.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I still think Metallica could never write another song again in their lives, just tour the first 5 albums and no one would ever care or ask for new music, and they'd still be rich and sexy and I'd actually want to go see them.



I think they do great covers actually and unironically. They could do first 5 albums and make Garage, Inc. a big sidequest.


----------



## feilong29 (Nov 30, 2022)

Whoa! Wasn't expecting that; it was great, IMO. The solo that Kirk did almost reminded me of some of my favorite Japanese Melodic Rock guitar players. The usual Penta-scale but different enough to be tasty.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 30, 2022)

I like it. Don't love it, but I like it enough to hear the album. As far as the lyrics being cringe, think about the genre it's a part of.  It's metal, of COURSE the lyrics are cringe. Had they began to relate their emotions to some random buttfuck coordinates in another solar system, that wouldn't have helped either.


----------



## zw470 (Nov 30, 2022)

GA tickets for the East Rutherford dates were $325 each, IMO perfectly reasonable for a 2-night concert.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 30, 2022)

It sounds like they're having fun but there is no way Lars is gonna be able to play that live lmao


----------



## ErockRPh (Nov 30, 2022)

zw470 said:


> GA tickets for the East Rutherford dates were $325 each, IMO perfectly reasonable for a 2-night concert.


$155 for 2-days in the nosebleeds in Mass. Low enough for me not to feel bad if I skip the second show with FFDP


----------



## JediMasterThrash (Nov 30, 2022)

Seriously folks, listen to this track back to back with anything from the first 5 albums. Sure it sounds like a copy of a few kill'em'all riffs. But it's structurally and musically uninteresting. Those old songs were het-Riff and kirk-Fill heaven. You got a ton of epic riffs you could jam to on guitar in your bedroom for hours, and solos you'd try to note-by-note master. There's like two riffs in this new video, one of which is incredibly boring. No melody, just not musically or technically interesting. Sounds like cookie cutter pop. Lyrics still post-Load lame. I give the pass on the vocals just since he blew out his vocal chords after black album and can't sing like the old days anymore.

But no pass on that terrible guitar tone. I mean their 80's tone was technically a scooped compressed mess but at least it put hair on your balls.

Same pass on Bruce voice post-recovery. But at least the new iron maiden songs are still interesting with lots of stuff going on, even though the production has kinda turned into muddy crap and well it seems everyone is just doing repeat button on the chorus these days, even lux aeterna sufferers from that.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Nov 30, 2022)

My youtube feed has been taken over by fucking Metallica reaction videos.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Nov 30, 2022)

Nothing horrible but it sounds like it was written for a video with the title "I just bought a Flying V and wrote the HEAVIEST song EVER \m/" by a YouTube guitarist who mainly plays blues licks and AC/DC riffs


----------



## zw470 (Nov 30, 2022)

ErockRPh said:


> $155 for 2-days in the nosebleeds in Mass. Low enough for me not to feel bad if I skip the second show with FFDP



If I can make it through Greta Van Zepplin you can make it through 5FDP


----------



## M.U.Y.A. (Nov 30, 2022)

Riffer said:


> I looked at tickets and the only thing you can see prices on are the "Enhanced Experience" packages through the Metallica website. Right now they are not allowing single day ticket sales. Those will go on sale in January. So currently you will only be able to buy the 2 day tickets. Not sure about the going price for a regular 2 day ticket but the cheapest Enhanced Experience package is around $414-$598 (price varies by market) but it includes 2 tickets (1 to each show) and you get early access to general admission so you can get up close to the stage. You also get 1 limited edition Metallica merch item, 1 complimentary drink, priority merch shopping prior to door opening, fast track lane into the venue and priority check in with a dedicated support staff. I mean if you do the math it's not a bad deal for a fan of the band. You're seeing Metallica twice and hearing 2 completely different sets and also seeing Pantera (a tribute to Pantera really), Wolfgang Van Halen, Five Finger Death Punch, and Ice Nine Kills. I'm not really into FFDP or I9K but that's still a bargain. Not to mention the perks of getting early access and the merch item. There are other packages that give you a seat in the lower section of the bowl at the stadium if you don't want GA tickets and there's really expensive packages with meet and greets, tours of the stage by the crew, lounge access with complimentary snacks/drinks, and signed setlist etc.
> 
> I saw Metallica in 2018 in Philly and bought a VIP package. It was around $250 and I got GA tickets and early access into the arena. They gave me a tour poster that was specific to the Philly show, Metallica picks with Philly centric art on them, a box with a Metallica pin and Metallica key chain, and they had a table where the VIP people walked in with every DVD they've made and we were aloud to take as many as we wanted. It was probably the best concert experience I've ever had. Super easy and the early access allowed me to get right up on the rail before the rush of normal GA came in. I thought it was money well spent for what I got.
> View attachment 117667


Nice man, I wanted a VIP package for this tour but because of the 2 day show sale it was considerably a lot more, Especially to bring the wife would have been around 2grand or something. I opted just for a normal 2 day ticket for the both of us at SoFi stadium though. Can't wait!


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 30, 2022)

and it continues...



balls are what made them great, not being neutered betas.


----------



## Viginez (Nov 30, 2022)

catchy and fun


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 30, 2022)

It’s growing on me. It shows more of their punk roots, which is more where I’m personally at these days. Lyrics are derivative as mentioned before. But that’s been quite a few offerings of theirs at this point. Vocals are a stand out though. James sounds great. Especially for his age. Kirk’s solo is about what I’d expect from him at this point, but honestly fits the more punk vibe. Didn’t notice any wah abuse. I’m not stoked about it, but I don’t hate it either. However I like it better than almost everything they’ve put out in the last 20 years. Sounds like they’re paying homage to Motörhead in a way.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 30, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> balls are what made them great, not being neutered betas.


They grew up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Maybe it's a generational thing, but there's zero reason you have to _actually_ be an asshole to have the stage character of an asshole - and I'm sure lots of modern bands understand this. Inb4 "Metallica got woke maaaaan". In an ideal world, their truly "woke" attitude would have been to understand that you're allowed to play a character in a band without losing "genuine" points when you don't get drunk and start fights off stage.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 30, 2022)

TedEH said:


> They grew up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Maybe it's a generational thing, but there's zero reason you have to _actually_ be an asshole to have the stage character of an asshole - and I'm sure lots of modern bands understand this. Inb4 "Metallica got woke maaaaan". In an ideal world, their truly "woke" attitude would have been to understand that you're allowed to play a character in a band without losing "genuine" points when you don't get drunk and start fights off stage.


Next thing you're going to tell me, is that Peter Criss isn't really a cat.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 30, 2022)

TedEH said:


> They grew up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Maybe it's a generational thing, but there's zero reason you have to _actually_ be an asshole to have the stage character of an asshole - and I'm sure lots of modern bands understand this. Inb4 "Metallica got woke maaaaan". In an ideal world, their truly "woke" attitude would have been to understand that you're allowed to play a character in a band without losing "genuine" points when you don't get drunk and start fights off stage.




I kinda like authenticity. If you’re an asshole, genuinely be that. If you’ve reformed from being an asshole be that. And don’t apologize for it. Unless theatrical story telling is part of your stage show like Rammstein for instance, It’s a better show if you just be yourself. If Metallica got woke, who cares? What baring does it have on anyone’s lives other than them if they aren’t harming anyone?


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 30, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Next thing you're going to tell me, is that Peter Criss isn't really a cat.


you mean he's not? wtf. all these years I....


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I still think Metallica could never write another song again in their lives, just tour the first 5 albums and no one would ever care or ask for new music, and they'd still be rich and sexy and I'd actually want to go see them.



Could. Sure. But would they want to? Creating new music is the biggest joy of being in a band. Then probably performing. I get wanting to armchair analyze the whole thing. I do it plenty often myself. But the primary reason people are in a band is selfish. It’s when you stop evolving and do it for the paycheck that it becomes a farce. And regardless of fan ire or bad reviews or whatever, that’s all secondary stuff. I’m going to write the music I want to write whether or not anyone else likes it. I assume they probably do too.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 30, 2022)

TedEH said:


> They grew up. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Maybe it's a generational thing, but there's zero reason you have to _actually_ be an asshole to have the stage character of an asshole - and I'm sure lots of modern bands understand this. Inb4 "Metallica got woke maaaaan". In an ideal world, their truly "woke" attitude would have been to understand that you're allowed to play a character in a band without losing "genuine" points when you don't get drunk and start fights off stage.


still, balls out testosterone made them great. not being in touch with the feminine side


----------



## bloodocean (Nov 30, 2022)

Testosterone isn’t inherently toxic either. They can write aggressive riffs, play fast and have lyrics about war and death without fighting like babies offstage.

Honestly sounds more like they got afflicted with diva syndrome.


----------



## akinari (Nov 30, 2022)

I don't want anybody to be the same exact person for 40 years unless they're absolutely in the top 0.001 percent of humanity


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 30, 2022)

bloodocean said:


> Testosterone isn’t inherently toxic either. They can write aggressive riffs, play fast and have lyrics about war and death without fighting like babies offstage.
> 
> Honestly sounds more like they got afflicted with diva syndrome.


alcoholism and fame. old story.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 30, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> still, balls out testosterone made them great. not being in touch with the feminine side




Actually no. Do some research. James is actually super non-confrontational. So is Lars. Most of their bullshit treatment of others is pure passive aggression. Anger? Sure. Less that though. It was the fact that they didn’t give a fuck if people liked them or not and just performed their asses off on stage. They were a spectacle and nothing sounded like them. That’s what made them great. None of the things that made them great are exclusive to being driven by testosterone. On top of that, they were all nerds. Reading comics, horror fiction, etc…. They were the definition of the cultural outcast. James current masculine image owes more to his interests in vintage cars and guns than it does being actually masculine. If you’re talking about rage and aggression, that’s toxic behavior and not something to celebrate. Fine for catharsis, but emotional outbursts of rage? That’s shit toddlers learn not to do. If you’re talking being assertive? The most assertive people (masculine) that were ever in the band were kicked out. I’d actually argue, Metallica never had any balls at all. Just a bunch of scared kids.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Nov 30, 2022)

what


Thaeon said:


> Actually no. Do some research. James is actually super non-confrontational. So is Lars. Most of their bullshit treatment of others is pure passive aggression. Anger? Sure. Less that though. It was the fact that they didn’t give a fuck if people liked them or not and just performed their asses off on stage. They were a spectacle and nothing sounded like them. That’s what made them great. None of the things that made them great are exclusive to being driven by testosterone. On top of that, they were all nerds. Reading comics, horror fiction, etc…. They were the definition of the cultural outcast. James current masculine image owes more to his interests in vintage cars and guns than it does being actually masculine. If you’re talking about rage and aggression, that’s toxic behavior and not something to celebrate. Fine for catharsis, but emotional outbursts of rage? That’s shit toddlers learn not to do. If you’re talking being assertive? The most assertive people (masculine) that were ever in the band were kicked out. I’d actually argue, Metallica never had any balls at all. Just a bunch of scared kids.


 actually yes. do some listening. TO THE MUSIC. have a good life.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 30, 2022)

I suddenly regret my contribution. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Not because I'm wrong, because I'm not - but because it pointed the thread in this dumb direction.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 30, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I suddenly regret my contribution. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Not because I'm wrong, because I'm not - but because it pointed the thread in this dumb direction.



To be fair, this is exactly the kind of discourse to be expected in any news involving Metallica.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 1, 2022)

I loved it on second listen. I guess I just really missed Hetfield's singing without the unnecessary fills that they aren't truly trying to tap into at this stage in their careers. 

I am actually glad its not trying to be technical thrash. Glad they aren't trying to pretend like they are in their 20s and still mad the world. There are others who do that better now. At the end of the day, its about how the music moves the audience. On that I think this is a nice anthem type track for a bigger arena audience. The sound feels like what you'd hear when your game character's levelling up. Reminiscent of Fuel, or other later era feel-good Metallica tracks.


----------



## Werecow (Dec 1, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> still, balls out testosterone made them great. not being in touch with the feminine side


I'd say great music made them great.

As for testosterone needed for heavy music, there's a great Napalm Death gig on youtube somewhere with male stage divers wearing dresses, dressed as comedy animals, all sorts, and the band loving it. They're also incredibly nice people.


----------



## BMFan30 (Dec 1, 2022)

"For whom the shit fold" is the general opinion on SSO regarding Lux Aeterna.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 1, 2022)

meh.
Metallica has been dead to me post AJFA


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 1, 2022)

bostjan said:


> A lot of Christian people I know were offended by "The God That Failed"


That interview was LOOOOOOOOOONG before that tune came out.


Dooky said:


> You over think things way too much.


Or I had some time to kill and still enjoy deep-diving into Metallica rants.

I'm just baffled by the general positive reception, the comparisons to the old Metallica, the "this really sounds more like them then they've sounded since $album" comments. None of it registers as true to somebody that actually grew up listening to them as they were developing their sound.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> That interview was LOOOOOOOOOONG before that tune came out.
> 
> Or I had some time to kill and still enjoy deep-diving into Metallica rants.
> 
> I'm just baffled by the general positive reception, the comparisons to the old Metallica, the "this really sounds more like them then they've sounded since $album" comments. None of it registers as true to somebody that actually grew up listening to them as they were developing their sound.


And that's cool, but... people still like what they like.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 1, 2022)

Thaeon said:


> Actually no. Do some research. James is actually super non-confrontational. So is Lars. Most of their bullshit treatment of others is pure passive aggression. Anger? Sure. Less that though. It was the fact that they didn’t give a fuck if people liked them or not and just performed their asses off on stage. They were a spectacle and nothing sounded like them. That’s what made them great. None of the things that made them great are exclusive to being driven by testosterone. On top of that, they were all nerds. Reading comics, horror fiction, etc…. They were the definition of the cultural outcast. James current masculine image owes more to his interests in vintage cars and guns than it does being actually masculine. If you’re talking about rage and aggression, that’s toxic behavior and not something to celebrate. Fine for catharsis, but emotional outbursts of rage? That’s shit toddlers learn not to do. If you’re talking being assertive? The most assertive people (masculine) that were ever in the band were kicked out. I’d actually argue, Metallica never had any balls at all. Just a bunch of scared kids.



Spot on.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> That interview was LOOOOOOOOOONG before that tune came out.
> 
> Or I had some time to kill and still enjoy deep-diving into Metallica rants.
> 
> I'm just baffled by the general positive reception, the comparisons to the old Metallica, the "this really sounds more like them then they've sounded since $album" comments. None of it registers as true to somebody that actually grew up listening to them as they were developing their sound.



What does it matter? People are enjoying it, the band is enjoying it, isn’t there enough negative, sad bullshit going on in the world to take issue with?


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 1, 2022)

TheBlackBard said:


> And that's cool, but... people still like what they like.


At no point did I say people shouldn't like it. I didn't ever say Metallica is bad for doing it, specifically pointing out I think they've earned the right to write whatever they want at this point, several times over.

What I'm baffled by is the comparisons that make no sense whatsoever and the reasoning.

JUST LIKE KEA! - no
SOUNDS LIKE OLD METALLICA! - no

I'm not, in any way, saying to stop liking it. I'm trying to wrap my head around the reasons why. The logic is non-logical, and pardon my programmer brain for trying to sort the issue.

I'm sure there's a joke in here about that IT crowd skit where he thought his girlfriend told him he was on the 'artistic scale.'


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> At no point did I say people shouldn't like it. I didn't ever say Metallica is bad for doing it, specifically pointing out I think they've earned the right to write whatever they want at this point, several times over.
> 
> What I'm baffled by is the comparisons that make no sense whatsoever and the reasoning.
> 
> ...



Even then, I think there's enough testimony there that even though you disagree with the assessment that it sounds like KEA or "old Metallica" there's clearly something there conjuring that thought.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 1, 2022)

TheBlackBard said:


> Even then, I think there's enough testimony there that even though you disagree with the assessment that it sounds like KEA or "old Metallica" there's clearly something there conjuring that thought.


Which is why I asked to have it explained to me. I'd like to "get" it, and I don't.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Which is why I asked to have it explained to me. I'd like to "get" it, and I don't.



I would say for me... it sounds perhaps somewhat similar? Not the direct mirror of what people are saying, but it does seem like something that could have been written much earlier in their career, at least in contrast to what they've done the last few releases.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> At no point did I say people shouldn't like it. I didn't ever say Metallica is bad for doing it, specifically pointing out I think they've earned the right to write whatever they want at this point, several times over.
> 
> What I'm baffled by is the comparisons that make no sense whatsoever and the reasoning.
> 
> ...


KEA is old Metallica, so those two statements could be reduced to one.

A lot of comparisons are focusing on the name of the song vs. "Hit the Lights" or the fact that it's in a higher key or the old school metal basic drum rhythm.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Which is why I asked to have it explained to me. I'd like to "get" it, and I don't.



Probably because you couldn’t do this with a single song they released for over 20 years.


----------



## Kosthrash (Dec 1, 2022)

Gearwise, is this a Mesa Boogie or a Marshall? I think I'm hearing the high mids...


----------



## TedEH (Dec 1, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Probably because you couldn’t do this with a single song they released for over 20 years.


I think I might like this better than the actual new song.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 1, 2022)

Kosthrash said:


> Gearwise, is this a Mesa Boogie or a Marshall? I think I'm hearing the high mids...



I just tried finding the post but was unable to, but someone in one of the gear groups I’m in on FB mentioned reaching out to someone they acquaintances with in the Metallica camp and said James and Kirk pretty much used 3 amps each for the album and they just blended them together. Didn’t get into specifics, but if I remember right, James was a Mesa, Jose Marshall and a Diezel. 

If I find the post I’ll write it up here. Of course, it’s internet talk, so no clue how legit it is.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 1, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes because the albums following KEA outshine it in every way possible.
> KEA is a cute tribute to the NWBHM and punk bands that influenced them, but RtL is when Metallica became Metallica.


Did you really just call the original thrash album "_a cute tribute to the NWOBHM and punk that influenced them_"?


----------



## Der JD (Dec 1, 2022)

Well, happy this will end up being somewhat "popular" in an era in which 99.9% of popular music blows balls. So, I can't complain too much.

Still, not likely I'll be listening to it, just like I don't listen to any post- Justice Metallica.

Metallica doesn't sound like what they did and their music is different that what they did in the 80s. That's natural. I'm cool with it. For fuck's sake, it's been over 30 years! 

Also, difficult to maintain a metal mentality when you're millionaires several times over.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Did you really just call the original thrash album "_a cute tribute to the NWOBHM and punk that influenced them_"?


Yes


----------



## pahulkster (Dec 1, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I just tried finding the post but was unable to, but someone in one of the gear groups I’m in on FB mentioned reaching out to someone they acquaintances with in the Metallica camp and said James and Kirk pretty much used 3 amps each for the album and they just blended them together. Didn’t get into specifics, but if I remember right, James was a Mesa, Jose Marshall and a Diezel.
> 
> If I find the post I’ll write it up here. Of course, it’s internet talk, so no clue how legit it is.


Obviously I have no idea but that sounds about right. James always has a VH4 when you see him using real amps.


----------



## Riff the Road Dog (Dec 1, 2022)

Can't get past James' Jamaican inflections. Where did that come from? Or maybe it's Cajunman.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 1, 2022)

Der JD said:


> Well, happy this will end up being somewhat "popular" in an era in which 99.9% of popular music blows balls. So, I can't complain too much.
> 
> Still, not likely I'll be listening to it, just like I don't listen to any post- Justice Metallica.
> 
> ...


Dee Snider had an interview years ago where he was talking about writing the first albums and how it fell away from them. Like, it was really hard to be sitting by a pool, surrounded my women, sucking down alcohol and sunning themselves and write really angsty music. His words, exactly where, "This? This does not suck."

And when you compare where Twisted Sister was, even at their height, to where Metallica went? Yeah.


----------



## oracles (Dec 1, 2022)

Sounds like diet Megadeth with a guest Kerry King solo. Haaaaaaaard pass.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Dee Snider had an interview years ago where he was talking about writing the first albums and how it fell away from them. Like, it was really hard to be sitting by a pool, surrounded my women, sucking down alcohol and sunning themselves and write really angsty music. His words, exactly where, "This? This does not suck."



Now I'm picturing a still image of that with a caption... "Were not going to take it... anymore!!!"

But I wonder how much James ever personally related to his own lyrical content. Was he ever executed in the electric chair (Ride the Lightning) or maimed in a foreign war (One, Disposable Heroes), or maybe he witnessed the literal apocalypse (The Four Horsemen, Creeping Death, Blackened)? Because that's what a bulk of their earlier songs were about. I think it was more about storytelling the way a lot of horror writers write, just by linking their own personal experience with totally hyperbolic stuff they'd have in their imaginations.



nightflameauto said:


> And when you compare where Twisted Sister was, even at their height, to where Metallica went? Yeah.








"Yeah" - James Hetfield agrees, too.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 1, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Now I'm picturing a still image of that with a caption... "Were not going to take it... anymore!!!"
> 
> But I wonder how much James ever personally related to his own lyrical content. Was he ever executed in the electric chair (Ride the Lightning) or maimed in a foreign war (One, Disposable Heroes), or maybe he witnessed the literal apocalypse (The Four Horsemen, Creeping Death, Blackened)? Because that's what a bulk of their earlier songs were about. I think it was more about storytelling the way a lot of horror writers write, just by linking their own personal experience with totally hyperbolic stuff they'd have in their imaginations.
> 
> ...


There is something to be said for subject matter and life experience though.

There is a storyteller quality to early Metallica songs. A lot of the early thrash stuff, really. But I gotta think it's tough to focus in on the dark and disturbing stuff when everything in your life is coming up Nefertiti as the interwebz once said.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> At no point did I say people shouldn't like it. I didn't ever say Metallica is bad for doing it, specifically pointing out I think they've earned the right to write whatever they want at this point, several times over.
> 
> What I'm baffled by is the comparisons that make no sense whatsoever and the reasoning.
> 
> ...



I think social media has ushered in a trend of over-polarization. You have to either really like something or really dislike it. Strong opinions are in. You have to pick a side. Either it's great and it's just like KEA or it's shit. Things can't be just okay anymore.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 1, 2022)

Dr. Caligari said:


> I think social media has ushered in a trend of over-polarization. You have to either really like something or really dislike it. Strong opinions are in. You have to pick a side. Either it's great and it's just like KEA or it's shit. Things can't be just okay anymore.


My favorite part of this is the scolding you get if you don't land on one of the poles.

I'm kinda meh about it and here's why.
Pole positive: FUCK YOU YOU ASSHOLE! PEOPLE LIKE IT YOU SHOULD SHUT UP!
Pole negative: FUCK YOU YOU APOLOGIST! PEOPLE HATE IT AND YOU SHOULD SHUT UP!

Gee, I wonder why we're all at each other's throats all the time now?


----------



## Dooky (Dec 1, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Or I had some time to kill and still enjoy deep-diving into Metallica rants.
> 
> I'm just baffled by the general positive reception, the comparisons to the old Metallica, the "this really sounds more like them then they've sounded since $album" comments. None of it registers as true to somebody that actually grew up listening to them as they were developing their sound.


Ok


----------



## DC23 (Dec 1, 2022)

I'd say the worst thing about this whole announcement seems to be the realization that if I want to see Metallica live anymore I pretty much have to transition to a more lucrative career. I checked out the ticket prices for the nearest venue and although I realize the ticket cost was for two shows, I still think almost $200 is pretty steep for a seat that would trigger my fear of heights. Also something irks me about being forced to buy tickets for two shows if I want to 'guarantee' being able to see them for one show.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 1, 2022)

I don't hate it and actually kind of dig it, minus Kirk's solo. A few thoughts though that immediately pop out at me are:
1. Lars cannot play that live, no way. 
2. It reminds me of KEM Metallica (mainly James). Not that production/tone/lyrics, but just the vibe he is playing with, which I think is noticeable, but YMMV.
3. Kirk, I love you man. You were a HUGE influence for me when I first started playing and dove into the usual suspects of MoP, AJFA, RTL, and even some Load/Reload stuff, but fuck man. If you're gonna solo, please at least try and write one that isn't ass. I mean, yeah, you're the lead guitarist in the biggest Metal band ever and have a lot to ride on, but that ride ended a few records back in my opinion.
4. Very curious to hear the rest of the record. I wouldn't mind seeing James try to channel some MoP or ANJF type riffs here and there.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Dec 1, 2022)

I grew up with Metallica's music in the 80s. The first few albums blew my mind. Kill em All is one of the main reasons I started playing guitar, and some of the first riffs I ever learned. I still play them. I think AJFA is a masterpiece.

So it pains me to say this, but...


----------



## fps (Dec 2, 2022)

Couldn't be more excited, large sections of their last two records have been awesome \m/ 0_0 \m/


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 2, 2022)

Am I allowed to think Lux sounds just like KEA but is also pretty repetitive and boring, _and_ simultaneously love Kill Em All? Yeah, I think so.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 2, 2022)

Got our tickets last night for the Gillette show, they were about $380 a piece which includes both nights and the Ticketmaster fees, which were $80. $150 a night isn’t a bad price and our seats certainly don’t suck. I sat in almost the same area at a Pats game and it’s really the perfect view of the field.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 2, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Got our tickets last night for the Gillette show, they were about $380 a piece which includes both nights and the Ticketmaster fees, which were $80. $150 a night isn’t a bad price and our seats certainly don’t suck. I sat in almost the same area at a Pats game and it’s really the perfect view of the field.
> 
> View attachment 117723


That's awesome! Saw them back in 1991. Was kickass. I am really digging their new tune.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 2, 2022)

Shawn said:


> That's awesome! Saw them back in 1991. Was kickass. I am really digging their new tune.



Man, I would have LOVED to have seen them back then! First saw them in ‘08, then twice in the same weekend last year at Rockville. Kinda cool that I’ll have seen them 5x and 4 of those shows were occurring in the same weekends.


----------



## neurosis (Dec 2, 2022)

DC23 said:


> I'd say the worst thing about this whole announcement seems to be the realization that if I want to see Metallica live anymore I pretty much have to transition to a more lucrative career. I checked out the ticket prices for the nearest venue and although I realize the ticket cost was for two shows, I still think almost $200 is pretty steep for a seat that would trigger my fear of heights. Also something irks me about being forced to buy tickets for two shows if I want to 'guarantee' being able to see them for one show.


I am with you on this. The first thing I saw were all the experience packages and couldn't understand who pays these sums to get closer to a bunch of dudes. I would be very interested in seeing the statistics on sales and demographics. Especially international comparisons. 

150 dollars for the backseat in a medium sized venue like a theater is high but at least you hear and see something. For a stadium and a plastic seat crushed behind a column/pilar depending on the venue... I can't justify that. Or around a 100 for the cheap general admission. 

I get that things get more expensive over time but comparing shows her with Europe the prices were comparatively always highe. Not going to compare the feel of the shows because that might be totally subjective but can't say I've enjoyed the vibe at metal shows as much. Totally different story for rock, blues and other genres which have no comparison in Europe but are definitely my preference here in the US.

I haven't gone to a metal show since behemoth pre pandemic and I don't feel the need to. Honestly. I'd rather put the money towards another experience. You can go on a weekend trip for 150 dollars if you plan it right. I'd rather do that.

Love this band but never caught the live. I don't see that happening anytime soon. Unless I catch them on a festival overseas and who knows when stars will align for that. I am not 20 anymore. Which begs the question again... who goes to these shows?

I remember my wife insisting in seeing GnR. Between tickets, Air BnB, merchandise, food and travel that show is still the most expensive I have paid. For one band, especially considering Lenny Kravitz played but nobody gave a shit so it was hard to tell the music from the people playing YouTube videos on their phones and talking over the music to each other. And that's not uncommon of any show here by the way. People show up for the headliner and spend the rest of the show bumming around. This makes no sense to me. It's like they're not there for the music.

(some generalizations here I am sure so take this with a grain of salt. No offense meant.)


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 2, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> 2. It reminds me of KEM Metallica (mainly James). Not that production/tone/lyrics, but just the vibe he is playing with, which I think is noticeable, but YMMV.



It also reminds me of Kill em All and early Metallica because I'm pretty sure that's the same drum (whatever a riff on drums is called), as Overkill,and I can totally see early Metallica ripping off Motorhead.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 2, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> meh.
> Metallica has been dead to me post AJFA



Not surprising. James has wanted to be Ted since probably 1986 or so.


----------



## vilk (Dec 4, 2022)

M.U.Y.A. said:


> You’re not wrong though. Look at Megadeth. Same age writing thrash and modern style stuff til this day. Great songs come from Dave even in his 60’s.


I'm glad you wrote this because I didn't even know that Megadeth had a new album and I just listened to it and literally every track shits all over this new Metallica.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 4, 2022)

vilk said:


> I'm glad you wrote this because I didn't even know that Megadeth had a new album and I just listened to it and literally every track shits all over this new Metallica.


Eh, I don't know. 6 years to release The Sick... is pretty disappointing. The album is very middle of the road and boring. Dystopia is better. That said, I'm not sure what good it does to compare Megadeth and Metallica anymore. I think Metallica is just having fun at this point.


----------



## M.U.Y.A. (Dec 5, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, I don't know. 6 years to release The Sick... is pretty disappointing. The album is very middle of the road and boring. Dystopia is better. That said, I'm not sure what good it does to compare Megadeth and Metallica anymore. I think Metallica is just having fun at this point.


I love both bands. I don’t compare them like that really. I only brought up megadeth cause I was pointing out that Metallica has gone so far away from their roots and I just want one more thrash metal Metallica album.

The sick dying and dead has some songs that are a little lack luster but still good. Also, it didn’t really take six years to make the songs of the album. It took so long because of all the obstacles. Tours, cancer, Covid, so everything has been on pause.

Dystopia is definitely better but the new album is great. This new Metallica song is good, but not what I want from them.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 5, 2022)

I listened to it and I just couldn't get into it. It definitely sounds like their early stuff which a lot of people really like, but it's not for me. It's more Kill 'Em All style but I prefer Master of Puppets (and Death Magnetic).


----------



## Heretick (Dec 5, 2022)

The riff and whole vibe of the song honestly just sorta reminds me of Megadeth's High Speed Dirt. Which, despite the fact that I liked that song back when I was a teenager and still into Megadeth, I wouldn't exactly qualify that as a compliment.
And I've been out of the Metallica game far longer than even Megadeth, but Jesus, I don't remember Kirk being THAT bad. Holy shit. I recall never really being a fan of his solos, but that's bar-none one of the worst things I've heard in recent memory. Christ.


----------



## bloodocean (Dec 5, 2022)

Heretick said:


> The riff and whole vibe of the song honestly just sorta reminds me of Megadeth's High Speed Dirt. Which, despite the fact that I liked that song back when I was a teenager and still into Megadeth, I wouldn't exactly qualify that as a compliment.


Sounds like 1320’ from the Endgame album to me, but on easy mode.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 6, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> Which is why I asked to have it explained to me. I'd like to "get" it, and I don't.


It's clear to everyone that you have no interest in "getting it". You want people to say you're right, everyone else is wrong and that your opinion is the better, most informed of anyones.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 6, 2022)

Dooky said:


> It's clear to everyone that you have no interest in "getting it". You want people to say you're right, everyone else is wrong and that your opinion is the better, most informed of anyones.


A) Don't tell people what they're trying to say.
B) Fuck off for A.
C) I meant what I said. People used a logical argument that didn't make sense to me. I'd like someone to explain why it makes sense to them. This is the basis of conversation.

This is not saying, "You can not be right." It's a real question. That you'd rather use as a baseball bat to my face repeatedly than answer, apparently.

No, sorry, "others enjoy it, STFU" is not an answer. It's a brick wall.

If you go back through, I never even said the song is a travesty or any other hyperbolic nonsense. I said Metallica has earned the right to write whatever they want at this point. I just don't see it fitting with KEA and would like to understand why people think it does. That was the extent of my question. Why you took offense to that is something you probably need to ask yourself, rather than getting all shitty with me over it.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 6, 2022)

I hear this as a NWOBHM track they might have covered back in the KEA days, but not as a KEA track. Definitely has some Diamond Head vibes. Maybe a track that would fit on Garage Days.

Also, the production doesn’t work for me. The guitars and drums sound like shit and the bass is inaudible.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 6, 2022)

tedtan said:


> The guitars and drums sound like shit and the bass is inaudible.


In other words, they sound like Metallica.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 6, 2022)

TedEH said:


> In other words, they sound like Metallica.


True (with a few exceptions, like the black album).


----------



## Dooky (Dec 6, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> A) Don't tell people what they're trying to say.
> B) Fuck off for A.
> C) I meant what I said. People used a logical argument that didn't make sense to me. I'd like someone to explain why it makes sense to them. This is the basis of conversation.
> 
> ...



As if anyone is going to say something to you that is suddenly going to make you "get it". 
It's clear that's about as likely as an atheist convincing an American that god doesn't exist.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 6, 2022)

Dooky said:


> As if anyone is going to say something to you that is suddenly going to make you "get it".
> It's clear that's about as likely as an atheist convincing an American that god doesn't exist.


I'm curious what I said that got you so panty-twisted. I got a little old-man ranty, but I certainly didn't tell anybody to stop liking it. I asked questions. Is that so bad?

At any rate, it's pretty clear which one of us is pissed off at this point. Sorry I tweaked yer knickers bud. Have a cookie.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 6, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I'm curious what I said that got you so panty-twisted. I got a little old-man ranty, but I certainly didn't tell anybody to stop liking it. I asked questions. Is that so bad?
> 
> At any rate, it's pretty clear which one of us is pissed off at this point. Sorry I tweaked yer knickers bud. Have a cookie.



I won't get in the way of you and Dooky going at it, but I'll say this. I don't think it's anyone's responsibility to explain it to you, nor is it your responsibility to seek an explanation.

How a song makes someone feel is entirely subjective and there doesn't have to be any logic behind it. It could trigger a memory of when they were younger and remember smelling their mom's perfume while dad was blasting Metallica in the other room or something to that effect, and there was something as minimal as a 2 note sequence that stuck with them their entire lives, which makes person X believe the new song sounds like KEM.


There. There is the answer.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 7, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> I'm curious what I said that got you so panty-twisted. I got a little old-man ranty, but I certainly didn't tell anybody to stop liking it. I asked questions. Is that so bad?
> 
> At any rate, it's pretty clear which one of us is pissed off at this point. Sorry I tweaked yer knickers bud. Have a cookie.


Sorry you took my comments as me being "pissed off". You appear to have read my comments in an assumed 'tone' that is incorrect. Honestly, I couldn't care less what you or anyone thinks about any form of music really. But, nice use of: "panty-twisted", "tweaked yer knickers", "bud", topped off with "have a cookie". You pretty much covered every attempt kids in YouTube comments make to try and aggravate someone. All you missed was a laugh emoji at the end.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Dec 7, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> I won't get in the way of you and Dooky going at it, but I'll say this. I don't think it's anyone's responsibility to explain it to you, nor is it your responsibility to seek an explanation.



But it's a music discussion forum lol...

Ask a question related to the topic on a discussion forum and get met with "it's nobody's responsibility to explain this to you"? That doesn't make sense. If you don't want to partake in the discussion then don't. But to imply that other people shouldn't attempt to partake, that's pretty weird.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 7, 2022)

Dr. Caligari said:


> But it's a music discussion forum lol...
> 
> Ask a question related to the topic on a discussion forum and get met with "it's nobody's responsibility to explain this to you"? That doesn't make sense. If you don't want to partake in the discussion then don't. But to imply that other people shouldn't attempt to partake, that's pretty weird.


If you would have read the rest of what I said, it would make sense.

Subjective topics aren’t necessarily backed with “logic”. Is my original comment and response to your follow up not in fact a music discussion?


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Dec 7, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> If you would have read the rest of what I said, it would make sense.
> 
> Subjective topics aren’t necessarily backed with “logic”. Is my original comment and response to your follow up not in fact a music discussion?



Okay, it's just the tone seemed so dismissive. Idk, maybe I missed something. Not looking to get caught up in an argument or anything. I thought the original question about KEA was pretty innocent so I'm surprised it caused this commotion.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 7, 2022)

M.U.Y.A. said:


> I love both bands. I don’t compare them like that really. I only brought up megadeth cause I was pointing out that Metallica has gone so far away from their roots and I just want one more thrash metal Metallica album.
> 
> The sick dying and dead has some songs that are a little lack luster but still good. Also, it didn’t really take six years to make the songs of the album. It took so long because of all the obstacles. Tours, cancer, Covid, so everything has been on pause.
> 
> Dystopia is definitely better but the new album is great. This new Metallica song is good, but not what I want from them.


I wouldn't call it great. It's the one Megadeth album I've listened to once and not been in a hurry to listen to again.


----------



## Gwdion (Dec 7, 2022)

To me it doesn't sound like Kill 'Em All - perhaps they were trying to go in that direction, but just aren't able to reproduce that raw energy and grit anymore which made that album so special and fresh sounding. Compared to it, this sounds too happy and clean, mainly because of the songwriting, that James' voice has changed drastically since after AJFA and because of the programmed drums. I think, it's slower than most songs on KEA, too. And the riff bored me after a few repititions. If anything, it reminds me of their Garage Days stuff. But actually I think, they're just having fun jamming with each other, and that's okay, everyone should. I can still enjoy their first four albums a lot and ignore and try to forget the other ones just like for example the Star Wars prequels and sequels, Indiana Jones 4 and the upcoming one etc.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 7, 2022)

Dooky said:


> Sorry you took my comments as me being "pissed off". You appear to have read my comments in an assumed 'tone' that is incorrect. Honestly, I couldn't care less what you or anyone thinks about any form of music really. But, nice use of: "panty-twisted", "tweaked yer knickers", "bud", topped off with "have a cookie". You pretty much covered every attempt kids in YouTube comments make to try and aggravate someone. All you missed was a laugh emoji at the end.


Alright, this is the last thing I say about this: I see people excited about it because it reminded them of KEA. I wish I could be that excited so asked for an explanation, so maybe I could find that excitement myself. Clearly, unacceptable.

What pissed me off was you ascribing some other sentiment to what I said. I'm not a fan of false accusation and that seems to be bedrock of most conversations online.

You tying me into "kids on youtube" is yet another nice swipe at a dude trying to have a conversation. Have fun with that.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2022)

Glad to see that Metallica still has the effect of bringing metalheads off all types together. 

Anyone upset because someone else doesn't like this song- I guess you've never released your own music before, or at least never had it reviewed by someone else. You know, when you pour your own life experience and emotions into something you are really proud of completing, and then someone at a metal magazine that you actually read publishes a review that you are super stoked to see, and then you read it and all it says is that your music sucks and that you suck and that you should feel bad...


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 7, 2022)

Dr. Caligari said:


> Okay, it's just the tone seemed so dismissive. Idk, maybe I missed something. Not looking to get caught up in an argument or anything. I thought the original question about KEA was pretty innocent so I'm surprised it caused this commotion.


Apologies if I came off as aggressive. That certainly isn’t my intent.

When it comes to how “song X makes person A feel B way” my overall point was that a lot of folks reasoning may not have any actual logic at all, but could more so be stemmed from nostalgic triggers that make person A reflect on a certain time in their life. 

Of course this isn’t absolute and some folks will absolutely have logic that can be applied to the question.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Dec 7, 2022)

Hmm….it’s O.K. but it’s no St. Anger.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 7, 2022)

It definitely is no St Stranger Danger. Feels bad man.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 7, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> You tying me into "kids on youtube" is yet another nice swipe at a dude trying to have a conversation. Have fun with that.


Well, replying to someone with comments like: "panty-twisted", "tweaked yer knickers", "bud" and "have a cookie" isn't what most people would consider mature conversation, is it?


----------



## SexHaver420 (Dec 7, 2022)

I think that it's boring and uninteresting like everything Metallica has done since like And Justice. The best thing about this song is it made me put on Kreator when it was over so I could hear good thrash. I think James sound pretty good on this track tho.


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Dec 8, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> Apologies if I came off as aggressive. That certainly isn’t my intent.
> 
> When it comes to how “song X makes person A feel B way” my overall point was that a lot of folks reasoning may not have any actual logic at all, but could more so be stemmed from nostalgic triggers that make person A reflect on a certain time in their life.
> 
> Of course this isn’t absolute and some folks will absolutely have logic that can be applied to the question.



No man don't worry about it 

And it's a fair point about the music, sometimes it's hard to pinpoint these things.


----------



## Humbuck (Dec 8, 2022)

I dig it.


----------



## STRHelvete (Dec 8, 2022)

New Metallica makes me happy. IFGAF what anyone else thinks. New Metallica is always Christmas for me


----------



## Accoun (Dec 11, 2022)

I think Hardwired might have been a better track overall, but think I like the riffs more here. 
Actually, I've been playing them quite a bit since it came out. Sounds like a decent goal for my nooby, out of practice ass. 


Spoiler



Inb4 "the lack of practice will help you play the solo more faithfully" or something like that


----------



## Lax (Dec 13, 2022)

This song troubles me, especially since I hear it a lot on my rockFM station.

If you listen to it like a patchwork of past songs and clichés, it's good, even the solo is like 4 different hints to past solos.

But as a whole, it's a cheap pile of sh*t 
Overall it sounds like a hardwire B-side and the solo is horrendous, it sounds like kirk tries to do tom morello stuff "one lick, one noise, one lick, one noise", sounds so random and uninspired...

Bonus : I don't think Lars can play that


----------



## bostjan (Dec 14, 2022)

This, to me, sounds 100% improved over the Metallica release:


----------



## bloodocean (Dec 14, 2022)

^ not bad. 

I’d like to hear a Sylosis flavored version with all screamed vocals and more sweepy-taps.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 14, 2022)

bostjan said:


> This, to me, sounds 100% improved over the Metallica release:



He Mega-Dave'd it.


----------



## zodiactone (Dec 16, 2022)

I just can’t get into it…but that’s just me.


----------



## JimF (Dec 22, 2022)

Personally the KEA & Garage Days comparison was due to the happy sounding riff that seemed more major than the minor stuff normally associated with metal. Happy for someone with actual music knowledge to explain this more than major = happy, minor = sad or angry, diminished = evil, phrygian = egyptian.
It feels a bit rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrawck n roll. Like it could _almost_ be Foo Fighters or Nickelback. Almost.


----------



## JJ Smitee (Dec 25, 2022)

Damn best stuff they put out since 88.

St Anger gets trashed but at least they showed some aggression and originality there.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Dec 25, 2022)

Heard a bit the other day, gonna wait for the album to really check it out. 

Been a Metallica fan since the early 90's, but my tastes have shifted a bit. The most recent song I'll go back and hit regularly is "All Nightmare Long." Listened to Hardwired a lot when it came out, but haven't revisited it much.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 28, 2022)

Has this one been posted? The dude really does a pretty good young Het impression.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 29, 2022)

Der JD said:


> Metallica doesn't sound like what they did and their music is different that what they did in the 80s. That's natural. I'm cool with it. For fuck's sake, it's been over 30 years!


It has been over 40 years. 1981-2023


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 29, 2022)

Not sure if it's been posted and I haven't been keeping up with the thread, but The New Yorker had a good article on Metallica earlier this month. Unsure if there's a paywall but it's also available in audio form on Audible.

Some cool history that I'm sure is common knowledge among fans but was new to me as a casual/occasional listener. Also, some good bits from James and Lars, particularly James being a bit more vulnerable and talking about the tough guy metal persona. 









The Enduring Metal Genius of Metallica


On the road with the band in its forty-first year.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## Guitarjon (Dec 30, 2022)

It's a cool song and it has been stuck in my head, especially that main riff. However, it's just not really surprising to me? Kind of bland but I get that that's a safer option for a single. I prefer their deep cuts usually anyway. One of my fav's from the last record was Am I Savage...


----------

